# Seen any 20ga 2 3/4" accutips?



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Looks like I'm unexpectedly going to be hunting south of the rifle line (and the rifle is currently at the smith getting worked on)... and I'm down to one box of 5. 

So far, I haven't been able to find any. One more box would be enough, so if anyone has seen some (I'm Ypsilanti/Ann Arbor area, cottage in Harrison)... Let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## NorthernMich (Sep 19, 2000)

get a .350 Legend


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Yeah I haven't found any. Luckily I have four boxes left that I bought at Meijer a few years back. I wonder what options Savage would recommend in place of these? Those are the ones that shoot best out of my 220.


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 6, 2009)

NorthernMich said:


> get a .350 Legend


That's exactly what I keep telling my brother. He keeps complaining that he only has 9 slugs left for his 12 guage slug gun and can't find anymore, but is too cheap to just go buy a 350 Legend like I have. I love mine. It's a tack driver and I can always find ammo for it.


----------



## setters_2002 (Jun 16, 2006)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Yeah I haven't found any. Luckily I have four boxes left that I bought at Meijer a few years back. I wonder what options Savage would recommend in place of these? Those are the ones that shoot best out of my 220.


Good morning !!
I also have the 220 and the 212. Try the SSTs, they work very well on both of my guns especially on my 212. Good luck


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I HAVE 8 BOXES OF 2 3/4" Horny FTX slugs


----------



## NorthernMich (Sep 19, 2000)

if you get Up North I can give you some slugs in both calibers.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Some options.









20 Gauge Ammo shotgun slug


In-stock best prices for 20 Gauge Ammo shotgun slug | Bulk 20 Gauge Ammunition shotgun slug - AmmoSeek.com




ammoseek.com


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Try Dunhams, they had several boxes at 2 different locations a week ago but they wanted 21.99 per box.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Appears to be in stock.






Natchez Shooters Supplies







outdoors.natchezss.com


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

I believe I have some at home. I'll check when I get off work and let you know if you are interested. I no longer use them as we've switched over to the 350 Legend Club.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Appears to be in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! A BIT expensive ($19 a box, plus $15 shipping for two boxes) - but they appear to have them in stock, and I got an order in.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Now get the kids out so they can fill your freezer. 

From the Remington website, so $19 is probably going to be the new norm.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

pescadero said:


> Looks like I'm unexpectedly going to be hunting south of the rifle line (and the rifle is currently at the smith getting worked on)... and I'm down to one box of 5.
> 
> So far, I haven't been able to find any. One more box would be enough, so if anyone has seen some (I'm Ypsilanti/Ann Arbor area, cottage in Harrison)... Let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


How many you need?


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Dunham’s has been/or was pretty good at keeping them in stock. They had them for $ 9.99 about a year ago. The store by me had a pile of them. I’d grab one or two every time I’m was in there. As someone mentioned above, I’ve seen them on the shelf but they’re $22 now.


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

pescadero said:


> Thanks! A BIT expensive ($19 a box, plus $15 shipping for two boxes) - but they appear to have them in stock, and I got an order in.


Glad you're all set! Like y2ba said, I grabbed whatever I could find at season end. Last year bought out a local Dunham's at @13/box and have a healthy stash.

These ammo issues recur every 2 or 4 years after elections. Combing the number of new firearm owners and Covid, I'm starting to wonder whether outrageous prices and no availability will become the new norm.


----------

